

Ask HN: How much activity did you get on Developer Auction? - splendidfailure

For those of you that have used Developer Auction before, how much activity did you see on your profile once it was approved&#x2F;public? How long did your auction run for? Approximately how many profile views did you get? How many offers did you receive? What was your time-to-first-offer? How many years of developer experience did you have at the time (if you don&#x27;t mind sharing)?
======
Jemaclus
I set up an account and got one "offer". They're not really offers, they're
requests for interviews. I don't think they're under any obligation to follow
through with their offer amount. One of my coworkers got two "offers" and then
interviewed with both. For various reasons, neither of us got any of the jobs.

Took a week or so for everything to happen.

It's anecdotal, but my advice would be to take DA's promises with a grain of
salt.

~~~
smartwater
That's pretty much what I expected to hear. It's a good idea, but I don't
think the execution is quite right.

------
cjbprime
I got my current job through Developer Auction, and think I ended up with
better compensation than I would have negotiated by myself. I got six offers,
but I'm in Boston, so that's probably lower than average. I've been
programming (post-college) for ten years. I would recommend the site to other
developers; I don't see that there's anything to lose.

(In case it needs saying, I have no ties to the company other than getting
this job using their site.)

